# Mohawk pics wanted!



## Crewsinn (Jun 25, 2012)

Hopefully that worked, I'm on here from my phone! My little brother took him to the groomer for me... and asked for a Mohawk! Luckily the groomer played it safe and just gave him a mild Mohawk!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Awww he's so adorable. Now I definitely want a Mohawk for my boy!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph's always in a Mohawk, so cute! You can click on my profile and see some good Mohawk shots in the Ralph's first birthday album.


----------



## Crewsinn (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww! Ralph's mohawk is adorable! I'd love to keep Cain in a Mohawk, but the second it rains he completely ruins it and his hair turns all nappy! Lol I'm starting to learn how to keep his hair fancy, but since since its summer in Texas I thought it'd be best to just completely shave him. I did keep the fancy poodle tail though, haha. He's loving it so far!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Alby will totally be sporting a Mohawk at some point! How cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Not really the best picture, but Atticus had one for a while, I'm growing it out now though.


----------

